# Opening day - fell on my wrist



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

So yesterday was opening day at my local hill. I was doing laps through the park and tried a 5050 180 out. I landed and was trying to ride away (I'm not too great at riding switch), and then I caught my heel edge. I stuck my arms out behind me without even thinking, and landed with most of my weight on my right wrist. Right away it started to hurt like a bitch and it's been in pain ever since. I managed to snowboard the rest of the night though. I have it in a brace right now, should I go to the doctor? Or just wait it out and see if it feels better?


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

how swollen is it


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

It's not swollen at all, but whenever I move my wrist or my fingers it hurts, and it even hurts from the vibrations when I walk


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

grab your middle forearm, and squeeze it with your uninjured hand. If it causes immense pain in your wrist (even though its farther down) you might have broken it.

and according to Broken wrist/broken hand: Symptoms - MayoClinic.com
if you have trouble moving your fingers then you should probably go to the doctor

...maybe get some level gloves to help prevent this later


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

I tried squeezing my forearm and it didn't really hurt too bad, but I guess I'll head to the doctors if it doesn't feel better in a couple days... If I broke anything I'm gonna be bummed


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

go to the doctor man. same exact thing happened to me on opening day and i ended up with a broken wrist. he put me in a cast and i was riding 4 days later :cheeky4:


----------

